# Solder USB connection



## badboy165 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have an external wireless usb belkin adapter but the usb connection has snapped and Im looking to solder that on, the only problem is that I have lost the snapped connection and was wondering, can I strip an old USB cable and solder the wires on? If so, which wire would go where?
Thanks

Here is the link of the adapter, the usb has snapped off at the top








]


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Something wrong with your link .. and I couldn't fix it 

If we are talking about the cable side, since I can't see your photo to tell, best way would be to cut away the broken part leaving sufficient cable to bare some wires and check out what colour goes to what pin .. then do the same on the other cable and join the right pin according to teh colours you found.
Make sure you get the right wires to the right pin or you might cause damage.
Also make sure you isolate all your wires so that they can't short out to any other wire and keep them all tidy after soldering.


----------



## badboy165 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply...hopefully that image works...can you tell what colour wire would go where from the image or would I have to work that out?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It would appear that my guess was wrong

this is in fact the unit that is faulty .. what you could do is try to find a source for the connector for mounting to a pcb. this would be by far the safest way of trying to fix this.

If you get hold of a usb extender, cut it in two then check what colour wires go to the extension side, solder those wires in the same order to the pcb but make sure you get the outside polarities correct, otherwise you will reverse the input voltage and burn your adapter.


----------



## NantyCagl (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't shoot me down, but looking at your picture, you need a USB type A connector, and the pinouts (ignore colour on wires) will be 
1 +ve (most left I think on your board)
2 Data-
3 Data+
4 Gnd (most right ... nearest your C39 ident).

Check with meter that 4 (GND) connects to connector mount lug holes (by your R2 & R3),


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usb

wiki link to USB connector standards.

Hope this helps

Alun


----------

